# Changing USB Polling Rate to 1000hz (or lower)



## audiotranceable (Oct 23, 2009)

Not sure if someone posted a guide like this before? Anyways I took my time to make one myself (Unknownm from OCN)
---
If your like me and hate default 125hz that all windows install (Unless you modify) here is a quick way to change your USB polling rate to 1000hz (1.00ms response time). 


Note: Some mouses don't go all the way up to 1000hz. *This is mainly in wireless mouses *


*Windows Vista & 7 64-bit*

1. What you need: HIDUSBF.zip - dimr.exe (Direct Input Mouse Rate)

2. Extract HIDUSBF.zip & dimr.exe into a folder

3. Right click on "HIDUSBF.INF" find install (If Warning comes up about unsigned drivers don't worry)

4. Open up dseo13b.exe and check "Enable Test Mode"









5. Reboot

6. After Reboot you will see "Test mode Windows XXXX build XXXX" You can get rid of this but for now reopen dseo13b.exe and check "Sign a system file"

7. In the box type in "C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\HIDUSBF.sys". If correct a window will come up saying "The system file has been signed succesfully..."








8. Reboot

9. Reopen HIDUSBF folder and click on "Setup.exe"

10. Find your mouse click on it (it should be highlighted has blue) and at the bottom of the window check "Filter On Device" and select your Rate








11. Click Restart and open up dimr.exe. If it's still runs default 125hz reboot your windows Vista or 7 64-bit operating system again








_12. To remove watermark open dseo13b.exe and click on Remove watermarks. It will link you to the website with the correct files to remove it_


*
Windows XP/Vista/7 32-bit*

1. Right click on "HIDUSBF.INF" find install
(Note sometimes with XP if you apply and the mouse stops responding in this case restart again and try again)

2. Open HIDUSBF folder and click on "Setup.exe"

3. Find your mouse click on it (it should be highlighted has blue) and at the bottom of the window check "Filter On Device" and select your Rate

4. Click Restart and open up dimr.exe. If it's still runs default 125hz reboot


----------



## caleb (Oct 23, 2009)

What if i have 1000 out of the box ?


----------



## audiotranceable (Oct 23, 2009)

caleb said:


> What if i have 1000 out of the box ?



than don't follow this guide.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the guide, matt.

My razor had high polling rate drivers.  However, I didnt find any long term noticable benefit... I think it was more placebo/emporer clothes effect. In fact, I prefer my razor with standard windows drivers. Sounds odd, but true.  Perhaps it was because the razor drivers were always crashing... or had memory leaks.

There are downsides with some other devices not liking such high polling rates, and with the overheads associated with the PC having to manage so many interrupts.

Anyone else want to share their experience?


----------



## Darknova (Oct 23, 2009)

I've got a Belkin Nostromo N52te and a Sidewinder X8, they've been at 125Mhz since I got them both, but I recently upped the polling rate to 1000Mhz and it's better only for one reason. The n52te sometimes would skip if a button was pressed down (IE I'm pressing W to move forward, then I stop, then start again), but now it's at 1000Mhz I don't get that at all.

I can't see any difference on anything else, and none of my other USB stuff is complaining, so it's going to stay at 1000Mhz


----------



## Steevo (Oct 23, 2009)

YOu can also pull a signed driver out of saitek software for a controller pad, and for some logitech hardware.

I will have to try this later.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 23, 2009)

interesting...


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Never really seen a benefit from this.  I have mine set at 500Hz, but I could never tell a difference over the 125Hz.

I don't think I've ever played a game where the extra 7ns would make a difference...


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 23, 2009)

Just use USB Mouse Rate Switcher. (Not sure if this works on W7 though, I did it on XP but anything over 500MHz would drop my DPI)

Edit: Just tried this, works great thanks.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 23, 2009)

in case anybody cares this video demonstrates the difference between 125Hz and 1000Hz polling rate, the two mice compared are the OCZ Equalizer and the Razer Copperhead both mice use the same sensor Avago ADNS-6010 except the OCZ Equalizer stock is stuck at 125Hz even when the USB port is overclocked to 1000Hz it refuses to budge, not sure if they ever fixed this.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 23, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> in case anybody cares this video demonstrates the difference between 125Hz and 1000Hz polling rate, the two mice compared are the OCZ Equalizer and the Razer Copperhead both mice use the same sensor Avago ADNS-6010 except the OCZ Equalizer stock is stuck at 125Hz even when the USB port is overclocked to 1000Hz it refuses to budge, not sure if they ever fixed this.



I can't seem to tell the difference...


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 23, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> I can't seem to tell the difference...



in the video the Equalizer is jerky and the Copperhead isn't.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 23, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> in the video the Equalizer is jerky and the Copperhead isn't.



Call me blind but I still can't tell a difference!


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 23, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> Call me blind but I still can't tell a difference!



your blind  go to full screen. Copperhead is first, Equalizer is second.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 23, 2009)

Okay so I had a feeling the Copperhead was first before you told me. Hey, I guess there is a difference.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 23, 2009)

shh Wile E owns the equalizer. you should challenge him in a game of counter-strike for keeps. lol


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 23, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> shh Wile E owns the equalizer. you should challenge him in a game of counter-strike for keeps. lol



Knowing how bad I am at CS, I'd rather not give away my mouse.


----------



## tufft0ne (Nov 8, 2009)

WOW WTF i just downloaded and i dont want to use to this program anymore and look what it did to my desktop.. i tryed everything and system restore............... AND STILL there HERES link the problem is circled in YELLOW http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l200/wise455/?action=view&current=123.jpg


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 9, 2009)

You mean the Test Mode Windows 7 Build 7600 thing? Or something like it?

I've been wondering what it was too...

Actually here's a quote from the first post.



> _12. To remove watermark open dseo13b.exe and click on Remove watermarks. It will link you to the website with the correct files to remove it_



Didn't work for me though...

Kay the watermark is gone now, just run the program as admin and let it do it's thing. Relog or reboot for it to go away.


----------



## audiotranceable (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah the watermark can be annoying at times. Although when I enable it it only shows on the bottom right of the screen.. I have no idea why his was all over the screen


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 22, 2009)

Any further updates to this program?


----------



## audiotranceable (Dec 23, 2009)

not that I know. Still works great on Windows 7 Pro 64-bit


----------



## JTS (Dec 23, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> In fact, I prefer my razor with standard windows drivers. Sounds odd, but true.  Perhaps it was because the razor drivers were always crashing... or had memory leaks.



What mouse are you using?

Running Windows Driver Verifier Tool on lachesis.sys (1.0/1.10) always results in a BSOD. So yeah, the drivers are problematic.

The same also happens to HIDCLASS.sys, but I'm not sure if it's a mobo issue or because the polling rate is set to 1000.  

(It even happens when all razer stuff/drivers have been removed and I use a Bluetooth mouse/keyboard.)



> There are downsides with some other devices not liking such high polling rates, and with the overheads associated with the PC having to manage so many interrupts.
> 
> Anyone else want to share their experience?



I do get a lot of IRQ related Blue Screens (rarely points to any driver), so I'm wondering if it is indeed a h/ware issue or is down to the polling rate.  Either way, it's given me another avenue to test.

Thanks for the idea


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> in case anybody cares this video demonstrates the difference between 125Hz and 1000Hz polling rate, the two mice compared are the OCZ Equalizer and the Razer Copperhead both mice use the same sensor Avago ADNS-6010 except the OCZ Equalizer stock is stuck at 125Hz even when the USB port is overclocked to 1000Hz it refuses to budge, not sure if they ever fixed this.



i cant see a single difference between those two examples.


Also, its rather poor to use mouse A vs mouse B, and then claim the difference (which is very tiny) is due to the polling rate - and not the mice


----------



## Depth (Dec 28, 2009)

You've overclocked your mouse? 

Lets go for round 2 and overclock the router.


----------



## audiotranceable (Dec 29, 2009)

Depth said:


> You've overclocked your mouse?
> 
> Lets go for round 2 and overclock the router.



no I don't think it's overclocking. Windows limits it to 125hz but USB can run 1000hz by default if software takes advantage of it.

It's like a processor running 800mhz, when default is 1.6ghz. Bump it up to stock


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 1, 2011)

I had this installed before I would see this thread..just for information,if you needed or just wanted,how would you make sure that you cleared this tweak from your system and that its 100% cleared?


----------



## markderren (Aug 3, 2011)

*I need help.*

I dont know what HIDUSBF.SYS to get

I mean there is alot of HIDUSBF.SYS in the folder i dont know which one.

/iam using Windows 7 32-bit


----------

